# Share drive from Spring/north of Houston



## Fitzgerald (Nov 11, 2013)

It's a bit hard to justify the drive to the coast for a 2 fish flounder limit. So if you would share the cost of gas, I am eager to go back to the bay. I prefer to fish weekdays assuming conditions are favourable to enjoy better fishing. This week is good due to the moon phase and water temps - if the wind will stay down. Let me know. Thanks. Regards, Mark.


----------



## apollobanner (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi mark i live in spring retired can fish anytime give me a call Johnny 8327558831
i live in north hill


----------



## mav1fishing (Apr 13, 2012)

Sign me up! I live near hardy & 1960


----------

